# دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - من سيُكمل، من سيُغادر..



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - من سيُكمل، من سيُغادر..

**أي إسم غير موجود في هذا الجدول، تم فصله من الدورة لعدم حضور أي محاضرة وإعلامنا بهذا ( إلا لو كان هناك خطأ مني )..


الأسماء الملونة باللون الاحمر : هم الأعضاء الذين حضروا كل المحاضرات الخمسة إلى الآن


من لم يحضر محاضرة ما، عليه سريعاً بقراءتها وإعلامنا بهذا في هذا الموضوع نصّاً..


إذا كان هناك خطأ ما مني فرجاء إعلامي به لإصلاحه..


رجاء من كل عضو أن يرسل لينك هذا الموضوع في البروفايل الخاص للأعضاء الموجودين في الجدول.. أو في رسالة خاصة لإعلامه لأني لا املك الوقت لهذا الآن..

*






​




​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 مارس 2012)

للتسهيل ، ستجدوا أسماء المشرتكين في الدورة هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=204678&page=20

ارسلوا فقط للموجودين في الجدول..


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 مارس 2012)

*انا مكتوب اننى لم أحضر المحاضرة الثالثة مع اننى شاركت :
*​*مشاركتى فيها : 63
مشاركتك فى احصاء الحضور و انا رقم 18 : 266*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (17 مارس 2012)

*انا قريت ومتابعه وبنزل المحاضرات بس مسجلتش اسمى انى متابعه لا فى التالت ولا الرابع عشان عندى ظروف وفاه ومبلحقش غير انى احمل الدرس واقراه مع نفسى واقرا الاستفسارات وقت تانى  الحمدلله انى متفصلتش *​


----------



## تـ+ـونى (17 مارس 2012)

تم النسخ والقراءه وياريت يتم تثبيت ايام معينه لتنزيل المحاضرات لسهولة المتابعه
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 مارس 2012)

*تمام
امتي المحاضره السادسة

*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2012)

انا بعت لاغلب الناس اللي اعرفهم الموضوع


----------



## صوت الرب (17 مارس 2012)

*أنا معكم ... أريد ان أكمل*


----------



## sameh_ana (17 مارس 2012)

انا قريتهم كلهم بس شاركت بالحوار فى المتعلم عليهم فقط
لكن تم قرائتهم كلهم


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (17 مارس 2012)

انا معكم انشالله  لكن الوقت معدوم  متواصلة معكم


----------



## بايبل333 (17 مارس 2012)

مستمر .......


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 مارس 2012)

*مستمر 
لكن اتمني انها تبقي بعد فتره الحداد 
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (17 مارس 2012)

مستمر​


----------



## اليعازر (17 مارس 2012)

متابع.......


----------



## سرجيوُس (17 مارس 2012)

معاكم باذن الله
ولكن لى ظروف مولكا يعلمه


----------



## The Dragon Christian (17 مارس 2012)

معاكم.........


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

G.a.L.a.x.y قال:


> *انا قريت ومتابعه وبنزل المحاضرات بس مسجلتش اسمى انى متابعه لا فى التالت ولا الرابع عشان عندى ظروف وفاه ومبلحقش غير انى احمل الدرس واقراه مع نفسى واقرا الاستفسارات وقت تانى  الحمدلله انى متفصلتش *​


والخامسة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

تـ+ـونى قال:


> تم النسخ والقراءه وياريت يتم تثبيت ايام معينه لتنزيل المحاضرات لسهولة المتابعه
> ​



قرأت أية؟ هل قرأت الخامسة؟


sameh_ana قال:


> انا قريتهم كلهم بس شاركت بالحوار فى المتعلم عليهم فقط
> لكن تم قرائتهم كلهم



ياريت فيما بعد إعلامي بكل ما تم قراءته..


----------



## ^_^mirna (18 مارس 2012)

انا هغادر بسبب ظروف الدراسه
ولما افضى هبقى احمل المحاضرات واقراهم ماشى


----------



## girgis2 (18 مارس 2012)

*مستمر باذن المسيح

أنا بلغت كل الأسماء الموجودة في الجدول برسائل زوار على بروفايلاتهم **أو برسائل خاصة لكل من غالق خاصية رسائل الزوار

فيما عدا : 1 - الأسماء المكتوبة باللون الأحمر لأنهم متابعين ومنتظمين

فهل يجب تبليغهم أيضاااا ؟

2 - والأعضاء الذين ردوا في هذا الموضوع لأنهم يعرفون التنبيه

3 - العضوان: **god love 2011*
*لأنها غالقة رسائل زوار ورسائل خاصة فلا يمكن تبليغها
و** Servant Of Christ*
*لأنه غالق رسائل زوار وتجاوز الحد المسموح للرسائل الخاصة فلا يمكن تبليغه أيضاااا

ملحوظة : مكتوب في الجدول mirna^_^ وتوجد عضوة بهذا الاسم والرمز
ومكتوب أيضاااا فوقها mirna **ولا توجد عضوة بالمنتدى بهذا الاسم

فهل هذا خطأ تكراري ؟
*
*
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> انا بعت لاغلب الناس اللي اعرفهم الموضوع



*شكرا على إنك بعتى لى​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2012)

*الإخوة الأحباء، نظرا لما تمر به الكنيسة ونظرا لفقداني إثنين من عائلتي، أطلب منكم إيقاف الدورة أسبوع لأكون قادرا على الإستكمال..
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مارس 2012)

اوكى بس رجاء محبة نستنى شوية الفترة دى 
الواحد نفسيته تعبانه 
من فضلك


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 مارس 2012)

بقلوب وانفس   مهشمة تماما  ..أغالب  نفسي  وأحاول  عبثا  التماسك لاجل أسرتى وزوجتى واولادى وأحبابي _وبمنتهى الإذعان   والخضوع للاراده الالهية  _أتقدم  إلى جميع المسيحيين المشرقيين.. فى الشرق والمهجر  [ارق مشاعر المشاركة  الوجدانية والمواساه  فى هذه المأسآه  والحدث   الجلل  الذى أطار صوابنا وأخرج  نفوسنا عن جاده  السيطرة على المشاعر والانفعالات...
بمنتهى الاذعان لما جرت به الاراده الالهية اتوجه لجميع اشقائي  بالتعزية واطلب لجميعهم جميل الصبر  والتعزية والسلوان ,  فى وفاه  الحبر الاعظم  ...جزيل الاحترام  مثلث الرحمات    العالم العابد المجاهد   الامين  البابا الانبا شنوده  الثالث    بابا الاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية...
نسأل إلهنا  أن يعوض  الكنيسة الارثوذوكسية  المصرية عنه بخير عنه  .يملاء الفراغ الذى تركه.
ويعطيه  أجره صالحه  مع الوكيل الامين  والعبد الامين الساهر  .ويجعله مستحقا للوجود فى محضر المسيح إلهنا رئيس الكهنه الحقيقي ومعه كتاب وكالته  والوزنات الخمس التى ربحها.
تعزياتى القلبية  -ونتمنى  من الرب  التعويض..


----------



## ثابت بيسوع (18 مارس 2012)

ليس لدى ما اقوله الا انى اطلب من الرب ان يعطينا القوه مع كل تجربه وبرجاء الانتظار شويه للدوره


----------



## رامي-777 (18 مارس 2012)

ان كنت متابع في المحاضره الثانيه بس المشكله اني ما شاركت في المحاضره الثانيه وعوض عن دلك شاركت في المحاضره الثالثه وو ضحت اني متابع في المحاضرات وهدا موجود في الرابط التالي 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205497&page=9
في المشاركه رقم 83# على كل حال انا حابب وبدات اراجع جميع المحاضرات من البدايه حتى الخامسه على اساس اني عايز اكمل فيلزم على المراجعه 

واني اقدم تعزيات للكنيسه القبطيه  وشعب المسيح برحيل قداسه البابا المعظم شنوده  الثالث بابا الاسكندريه وبطريك الكرازه المرقسيه الى الامجاد السماويه في احضان القديسين 
البابا شنوده قديس القرن


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة الأحباء، نظرا لما تمر به الكنيسة ونظرا لفقداني إثنين من عائلتي، أطلب منكم إيقاف الدورة أسبوع لأكون قادرا على الإستكمال..
> *




ربنا يعزيك ويعزي الاسره كلها

ويعزي شعبه في رحيل ابونا الغالي البابا شنودة

وكويس التأجيل لان فعلا نفسيتنا تعبانه من الاحداث


----------



## رامي-777 (18 مارس 2012)

> نظرا لفقداني إثنين من عائلتي


ربنا يعزيك اخونا وان بعتدر لاني ما كنت منتبه على هده المشاركه


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة الأحباء، نظرا لما تمر به الكنيسة ونظرا لفقداني إثنين من عائلتي، أطلب منكم إيقاف الدورة أسبوع لأكون قادرا على الإستكمال..
> *


*
زلا يهمك يا مولكا ربنا يعزيك و يعزى كل الكنيسة , ابونا البابا شنودة هيوحشنا كلنا*


----------



## emad62 (18 مارس 2012)

متابع


----------



## girgis2 (18 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة الأحباء، نظرا لما تمر به الكنيسة ونظرا لفقداني إثنين من عائلتي، أطلب منكم إيقاف الدورة أسبوع لأكون قادرا على الإستكمال..
> *



*ربنا يعزيك ويعزي أسرتك

ويعزي شعبه وكنيسته ويعوضنا بمن هو يملأ مكانة قداسة البابا بحكمته وعلمه ومعرفته وحزمه وحنيته ورعويته في هذة الفترة الحرجة التي نمر بها

آمييين

*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 مارس 2012)

نعم سوف استمر معكم  لانى اريد ان اتعلم كل شىء عن المسيحية واشكركم


----------



## The light of JC (19 مارس 2012)

*رجاءاً انا عايز اكمل معاكو كان عندي ظروف اختبارات يعني امتحانات ومضطر افضل اقرأ , *
*يوم الخميس هرجع عادي ارجو انك ترجعني للدورة *​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> والخامسة؟



*اعتذر لتأخيرى عن الخامسه وللامانه لسه قرياه تلوقتى *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3147344&postcount=63


​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة الأحباء، نظرا لما تمر به الكنيسة ونظرا لفقداني إثنين من عائلتي، أطلب منكم إيقاف الدورة أسبوع لأكون قادرا على الإستكمال..
> *




الرب يعزيك 
وكويس انها اتأجلت


----------



## elghost (21 مارس 2012)

انا عايز انضم للدوره دي بس تكون علي النت مش هعرف اجي مصر لو ممكن انضم ليها او لاي دوره سوف تعقد من جديد  

http://www.konozalsamaa.com/vb/


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 مارس 2012)

*تم تنزيل المحاضرات كلها وقرائتها
شكرا لمجهودك استاذ مولكا
وبأذن الرب متابعة معكم
الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 مارس 2012)

رجاء قراءة المناقشات أيضا ( تجدوها في توقيعي )


----------



## mr_antonyous (22 مارس 2012)

على فكرة انا بتابع معاكوا وقريت المحاضرات كلها ومنزلها كلها على الجهاز بس معلش عشان انا فى 3 ثانوى ووقتى على اد المزاكرة والدروس ويدوب بدخل احمل المحاضرة واقراها واقفل حتى ساعات بكسل اكتب اسم الدخول نظرا لضيق الوقت انا اسف جدا على عدم المشاركة بس صدقونى انا متابع معاكوا


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> على فكرة انا بتابع معاكوا وقريت المحاضرات كلها ومنزلها كلها على  الجهاز بس معلش عشان انا فى 3 ثانوى ووقتى على اد المزاكرة والدروس ويدوب  بدخل احمل المحاضرة واقراها واقفل حتى ساعات بكسل اكتب اسم الدخول نظرا  لضيق الوقت انا اسف جدا على عدم المشاركة بس صدقونى انا متابع معاكوا


رجاء تسجيل اسمك في اي المحاضرات التي تقرأها.. فأنا لن اعرف إلا عن طريق هذا الطريق..


----------



## mr_antonyous (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> رجاء تسجيل اسمك في اي المحاضرات التي تقرأها.. فأنا لن اعرف إلا عن طريق هذا الطريق..



اوك بس المشكلة ان انتوا عملتوا لكل محاضرة موضوع لمناقشتها ياريت تبقى تحطوا رابط موضوع المناقشة تحت كل محاضرة


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

> اوك بس المشكلة ان انتوا عملتوا لكل محاضرة موضوع لمناقشتها ياريت تبقى تحطوا رابط موضوع المناقشة تحت كل محاضرة


حاضر..... بس المواضيع الخمسة في توقيعي...


----------



## mr_antonyous (22 مارس 2012)

انا كدا علقت فى كل المحاضرات ياريت تكتبنى حضور


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 مارس 2012)

تدفع كام؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تدفع كام؟


 

رجعنا للفلوس تاني ...يا عم انطونيوس ...أتو أجورهن وريح دماغك!:dance:


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (22 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> رجاء تسجيل اسمك في اي المحاضرات التي تقرأها.. فأنا لن اعرف إلا عن طريق هذا الطريق..




تم تسجيل اسمى  ​


----------



## mr_antonyous (23 مارس 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تدفع كام؟



هههههههههه اللى انت عاوزه بس اعملنى حضور واطلب


----------



## mr_antonyous (23 مارس 2012)

المحاضرة السادسة هتنزل امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 مارس 2012)

*غدا المحاضرة السادسة ..بإذن المسيح
*


----------



## apostle.paul (25 مارس 2012)

*محدش قالى والنعمة ...........
*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (2 أبريل 2012)

*هناك خطأ فى جدول الاسماء لانى قد قرات المحاضرات الاربعة الاولى و اعلنت عن ذلك فى مشاركاتى التالية لكل محاضرة  ​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

*من يجد شيئاً خاطئاً رجاء أن يبلغني به..*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------



## avamakary (8 مايو 2012)

انا  حضرت جميع المحاضرات  كلها لكن بعضها مسجلتش حضوري  لكن متابع  معاكم


----------



## avamakary (16 مايو 2012)

انا  اسمي مستبعد  رغم حضوري  واني سجلت  المشاركة  رقم  *107*


----------



## avamakary (16 مايو 2012)

متاااااااااااابع


----------

